

The Hitchhikers Guide to iBeacon Hardware - calvin_c
http://www.aislelabs.com/reports/beacon-guide/

======
apoapoapoapo
I give all these ibeacon companies 1 year, before China floods us with cheap
iBeacons that works okay. (don't forget, also knockoff SDKs!!)

